# What to do - family coming over



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,

we are looking to entertain family for a few weeks, so if you were to put together about a 10 day itinerary, what things would you do / see in Dubai (UAE area) ?

here is some things we are jotting down:
- wadi trip
- sand duning
- a couple of the malls
- babel shams or something similar
- abu dhabi drive, mosk, corniche, etc
- dubai creek, maybe a boat cruise
- museums and old city markets (spice, gold, etc)

any more ideas?

thank you


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> Hey,
> 
> we are looking to entertain family for a few weeks, so if you were to put together about a 10 day itinerary, what things would you do / see in Dubai (UAE area) ?
> 
> ...


Theres a great cultural center out here - a friend took his parents there when they came to visit and they loved it.

And Bu Qtair restaurant in umm suqueim i think? Its a good fish curry place - outside seating, very different than any restaurant but soooooo delicious. Hand food though, rip off pieces of fish mush with rice and sauce and gobble it up.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Wild Wadi, Burj Khalifa then the fountains, jet ski-ing


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

- Dubai grand mosque in Jumeirah
- Atlantis Aquarium and Aquaventure
- Don't miss Emirates Palace in AbuDhabi
- A weekend trip to Musandam
- Al Ain Zoo
- A week-end in Hatta Fort Hotel, visit to heritage village and Hatta Pools


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Hey,
> 
> we are looking to entertain family for a few weeks, so if you were to put together about a 10 day itinerary, what things would you do / see in Dubai (UAE area) ?
> 
> ...


Take a look at this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/58650-whats-what-do-updated-weekly.html

There is a long list of ideas of things to do on there...

-


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

how about showing them downtown in abu dhabi and in dubai...on foot ( well just the most known places) ?

I would love to see how common people get by here and the different nationalities if I were living abroad.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

they could take a Bus tour around the city


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks guys, that's plenty to do


----------

